# Paint that won't show steam streaks



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

I used pro mar 200 eggshell in a mid/ deep color in a bathroom with a tile shower stall.The customer says they run the fan.The walls above the shower are streaking from the steam running down the walls.What eggshell product has anybody had good success with in avoiding that?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Gonna have to use something better then 200. Any 100% acrylic will be better. Aura bath and spa is great, but it's matte.
Even then some bathrooms are not vented well enough. Make sure it has time to cure a couple days if possible.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Stop using sherwin williams products. They suck. Especially promar200. I learned this lesson too man, so it's not your fault. Ben moore ultra spec 500 eggshell is fine, but you have to tell the homeowners they can't run shower for 3 days after you paint.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Just don't use the regular Aura. Also, ask your customer who makes the shower steam. Maybe that is the problem and has nothing to do with the paint.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

BM's Bath & Spa, or
Regal Pearl, or
Prime with Guardz first.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I just repainted a bathroom with the exact same problen. Its not the paint its inproper ventalation for people who like extra hot showers. Have them install a second fan abovecthe shower. Also tell them to have a timer installed at the switch to make sure it stays on after they walk out.


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

First off I'll make a correction the walls were painted with BM Regal Select.It took a couple of beers but that just came to me.The customer says this was not a problem before but the existing color was more of a pastel.I'll give it the college try and put a sealer over the stains then probably BM bath and spa.If it shows up again I'll explain that it is a problem with ventilation.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Great. Another SW bash session. I suppose the Behr threads aren't enough. The usual suspects will be along shortly to compose ridiculously long posts expressing their disgust.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Just use something that is moisture resistant. SW Duration Home Satin or Emerald. If you can't make these two products work, you suck as a painter and just need to quit right now!! As a note, get to know your products and what to recommend to your client, regardless of the manufacturer. Don't bash PM200 because it doesn't work well in a high humidity area, it's not designed for that.

Oh and all paints show streaks when wet, its called light refraction. The biggest issues are when they don't go away or surfactants come to the surface.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

BPC said:


> I just repainted a bathroom with the exact same problen. Its not the paint its inproper ventalation for people who like extra hot showers. Have them install a second fan abovecthe shower. Also tell them to have a timer installed at the switch to make sure it stays on after they walk out.


Really, a second vent? How about using the right product for the situation.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Carl said:


> Just don't use the regular Aura. Also, ask your customer who makes the shower steam. Maybe that is the problem and has nothing to do with the paint.



I've had Aura satin in my bathroom for several years. Bulletproof. No streaks either.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Is the paint actually discolored or are you just seeing residue from the water on the walls? Have you tried lightly scrubbing the wall with water? 

Also, I've found that dark colors tend to streak much worse when exposed to water. I've got Aura Bath & Spa in my bathroom and where my son has splashed water on the walls it it leaves a streak on the walls, but it goes away when I wipe it off with a damp towel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

nogg said:


> First off I'll make a correction the walls were painted with BM Regal Select.It took a couple of beers but that just came to me.The customer says this was not a problem before but the existing color was more of a pastel.I'll give it the college try and put a sealer over the stains then probably BM bath and spa.If it shows up again I'll explain that it is a problem with ventilation.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Well, THAT IS THE PROBLEM:yes:


----------



## Paint medics (Aug 8, 2015)

All paints ,no mater what brand will show streaks until it cures completely. The curing process will take anywhere from a 2-3 weeks to a couple of months. Depending on moisture and humidity.
I dont know if you ever pained outside and it rained or was very humid right afterwards ? You will notice streaks everywhere. Thats the paint letting out this slimy substance(dont have the exact name for it) But if you look at those same pained surfaces a month later ,you will notice every streak is gone ,and all looks perfect. 
Well ,the same concept applies with interiors such as bathrooms. 
You can tell the customers to shower with the doors open and have the fan on for at least a couple of weeks. . I always tell my customers to do that , because i ran into this issue a couple of decades ago. Best of luck to you .


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Just wallpaper in there.......that will solve the problem!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Paint medics said:


> All paints ,no mater what brand will show streaks until it cures completely. The curing process will take anywhere from a 2-3 weeks to a couple of months.


Aura Bath & Spa and same night shower is not a problem. It's made for that.
We use it often in a Hot Yoga studio. 
We paint after 1 am and they are open in the morning.
The steam is unbelievable and the walls are sweating non stop. 
There are no signs of streaking.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Check to see if the fans actually doing it's thing. One sheet toilet paper, hold it around 3 or 4 inches away from the fan. If it doesn't get sucked up to the fan and stick, it's not doing it's job.

A couple I was working for a week ago showed me their bathroom ceiling that was peeling. They were grumbling about a different painter who they felt did something wrong. I did the fan test, it didn't work. I pulled the lid and showed them the gunk that had completely blocked air flow. "You gotta clean this thing every now and again."


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

BPC said:


> I just repainted a bathroom with the exact same problen. Its not the paint its inproper ventalation for people who like extra hot showers. Have them install a second fan abovecthe shower. Also tell them to have a timer installed at the switch to make sure it stays on after they walk out.


9 out of 10 times this is why it happens.

I always tell customers to leave the vent fan on for 5 minutes after showering, or vent plus open window for 5 after.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

epretot said:


> Great. Another SW bash session. I suppose the Behr threads aren't enough. The usual suspects will be along shortly to compose ridiculously long posts expressing their disgust.


Naw, I'm getting tired of beating my head against that wall. Cheap paint gets cheap results. All there is to it. Maybe someday some people will be able to figure out the difference between cheap paint and quality paint. I know the difference, and if people don't want to know that to bad. Keep up the good work all of you Behr and SW users out there. I have customers driving many miles to buy my brands because of them.

Although i AM a big fan of proper ventilation (get it? a big fan!), especially after mexican buffet day.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> 9 out of 10 times this is why it happens.
> 
> I always tell customers to leave the vent fan on for 5 minutes after showering, or vent plus open window for 5 after.


Interesting. I've always told people 20min. One other thing to consider is there should be at least a 1/2" gap at the bottom of the bathroom door so the fan has somewhere to draw fresh air from.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

nogg said:


> First off I'll make a correction the walls were painted with BM Regal Select.It took a couple of beers but that just came to me.The customer says this was not a problem before but the existing color was more of a pastel.I'll give it the college try and put a sealer over the stains then probably BM bath and spa.If it shows up again I'll explain that it is a problem with ventilation.


Cure time may help out with that, as has been mentioned. How long's it been up?

The other thing to keep in mind is that there may be _some_ streaking with almost any paint; there's nothing wrong with that if it wipes off with a damp cloth. The problem comes when it's actually the paint losing its innards, and it doesn't just wipe off.

I think people see things a little too black and white sometimes. It's not usually _just_ the product's fault or _just_ the ventilation's fault. It's usually a combination of both, and different paints will have different thresholds. PM200 and US would require fantastic ventilation to work in a bathroom well. RS/Cashmere should be relatively forgiving. Aura Bath and Spa should work almost no matter what. It's all about the right application for the job.

And in closing, how do you confuse RS with ProMar 200 :blink:


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

For steamy bathrooms; 

If you're not going with oil-based I would always recommend an exterior latex. Far more moisture/mildew resistant than anything interior, even if it's designed for bathrooms.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Criard said:


> For steamy bathrooms;
> 
> If you're not going with oil-based I would always recommend an exterior latex. Far more moisture/mildew resistant than anything interior, even if it's designed for bathrooms.


I'm very much not a fan of exterior paints used interior (formaldehyde, etc.) but that's an interesting thought.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Just use something that is moisture resistant. SW Duration Home Satin or Emerald. If you can't make these two products work, you suck as a painter and just need to quit right now!! As a note, get to know your products and what to recommend to your client, regardless of the manufacturer. Don't bash PM200 because it doesn't work well in a high humidity area, it's not designed for that.
> 
> Oh and all paints show streaks when wet, its called light refraction. The biggest issues are when they don't go away or surfactants come to the surface.



We don't bash pm200 cause it doesn't work well "in a high humidity area," we bash duration interior, pm200 because of both of those paints failures against similarly priced paints from other vendors that perform correctly.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Exactoman said:


> We don't bash pm200 cause it doesn't work well "in a high humidity area," we bash duration interior, pm200 because of both of those paints failures against similarly priced paints from other vendors that perform correctly.


Basically the same reasons we bash Colorplace paint.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Really, a second vent? How about using the right product for the situation.


Yes a second fan can help greatly most fans are to weak to remove the air required to begin with. Its not a crazy idea and it was an hvac guy that explained it for the same issue i had with a customer. Youll be amazed it worked. Dont condem what you dont understand.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Check to see if the fans actually doing it's thing. One sheet toilet paper, hold it around 3 or 4 inches away from the fan. If it doesn't get sucked up to the fan and stick, it's not doing it's job.
> 
> A couple I was working for a week ago showed me their bathroom ceiling that was peeling. They were grumbling about a different painter who they felt did something wrong. I did the fan test, it didn't work. I pulled the lid and showed them the gunk that had completely blocked air flow. "You gotta clean this thing every now and again."


another issue with fans is stinging type insects (wasps, hornets, yellow jackets) LOVE to build nests in the the roof vent and thus block the flapper.

And too often, the duct work for a fan looks like a piece if spaghetti twirled on a fork - NO air flow.

reminds me of a story 
(oh crap, here he goes again)

The author Robt Parker (RIP) had me paper his family bath, including the wall above the tile in the shower stall. I told him (and he fully understood) that the fan MUST be run during showers. About a month later he called and said that the paper was peeling. "Bob, I told you to run the fan every time" "Yes, I know, and you were right, steam is an excellent paper stripper. My son came home from college and decided he needed a steam bath in the dark"

Sometimes you can give the correct directives and even if the HO is conscientious, there is ALWAYS some idiot who will succeed at farking it up. And there ain't NUTHIN no one can do about it.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Criard said:


> For steamy bathrooms;
> 
> If you're not going with oil-based I would always recommend an exterior latex. Far more moisture/mildew resistant than anything interior, even if it's designed for bathrooms.


JHC, what country are you painting in? Exterior paint in an interior is a big :no::no:. The mildewcides in exterior paints can make people sick.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

BPC said:


> Yes a second fan can help greatly most fans are to weak to remove the air required to begin with. Its not a crazy idea and it was an hvac guy that explained it for the same issue i had with a customer. Youll be amazed it worked. Dont condem what you dont understand.


Ok, great I'm sure it works, but really? C'mon, how much are you recommending this client spend on a second fan, instead of you just ponying up an extra $20 for a better paint that is moisture resistant. BM, SW, PACMAN paint, whatever your choice. Would you not have already discussed the need for this UPGRADE!! During the initial client meeting. If you had, you would of already been the expert in their eyes, making more money on this bathroom. Do you recommend a stucco company come out and replaster a clients house when you just need to use some stucco patch to fix some holes? Do you recommend vinyl siding when the wood is peeling rather than being the expert and knowing how to take care of your clients problem?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Ok, great I'm sure it works, but really? C'mon, how much are you recommending this client spend on a second fan, instead of you just ponying up an extra $20 for a better paint that is moisture resistant. BM, SW, PACMAN paint, whatever your choice. Would you not have already discussed the need for this UPGRADE!! During the initial client meeting. If you had, you would of already been the expert in their eyes, making more money on this bathroom. Do you recommend a stucco company come out and replaster a clients house when you just need to use some stucco patch to fix some holes? Do you recommend vinyl siding when the wood is peeling rather than being the expert and knowing how to take care of your clients problem?


Um...This post theems really angry. Paint Talk is thupposed to be kind and gentle.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Um...This post theems really angry. Paint Talk is thupposed to be kind and gentle.



I think you are nice Ca. 

See how EZ that was? Even if I might not have meant it.

Ok I meant it


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I was the third painter on the scene my choice was cashmere as that is what i use most and the ceiling was vaulted over the shower with the fan at the lowest point next to the toilet. It was a no brainer that the 80 cfm fan was not keeping up. You could of used UGL block filler its still going to streak. You cant fix a that problem by just stepping up the product. What kind of a fool would you be when you recommend emerald and a week later your back to square one.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

PACman said:


> Naw, I'm getting tired of beating my head against that wall. Cheap paint gets cheap results. All there is to it. Maybe someday some people will be able to figure out the difference between cheap paint and quality paint. I know the difference, and if people don't want to know that to bad. Keep up the good work all of you Behr and SW users out there. I have customers driving many miles to buy my brands because of them.
> 
> Although i AM a big fan of proper ventilation (get it? a big fan!), especially after mexican buffet day.



Boss.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I like Benji Moore k and b. The Aura line bath and spa is awsome as well.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Ok, great I'm sure it works, but really? C'mon, how much are you recommending this client spend on a second fan, instead of you just ponying up an extra $20 for a better paint that is moisture resistant. BM, SW, PACMAN paint, whatever your choice. Would you not have already discussed the need for this UPGRADE!! During the initial client meeting. If you had, you would of already been the expert in their eyes, making more money on this bathroom. Do you recommend a stucco company come out and replaster a clients house when you just need to use some stucco patch to fix some holes? Do you recommend vinyl siding when the wood is peeling rather than being the expert and knowing how to take care of your clients problem?


all i said was i was a big fan of ventilation. I didn't say it was necessary. A halfway decent paint would work wonders. I just prefer more ventilation be considered during the design and planning stage. Not really much that can be done after that without a considerable expense. It would be quite a bit of a savings to just spend $45-60 bucks on a gallon of paint, and eliminate 95% of the problem that way.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

PACman said:


> all i said was i was a big fan of ventilation. I didn't say it was necessary. A halfway decent paint would work wonders. I just prefer more ventilation be considered during the design and planning stage. Not really much that can be done after that without a considerable expense. It would be quite a bit of a savings to just spend $45-60 bucks on a gallon of paint, and eliminate 95% of the problem that way.


Naaaah.
Add a ventilation fan? Not that big of a deal. Really.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> all i said was i was a big fan of ventilation. I didn't say it was necessary. A halfway decent paint would work wonders. I just prefer more ventilation be considered during the design and planning stage. Not really much that can be done after that without a considerable expense. It would be quite a bit of a savings to just spend $45-60 bucks on a gallon of paint, and eliminate 95% of the problem that way.


Why wouldn't you want great ventilation in the only room in the house with a toilet? Ventilation in there is important for a variety of reasons.

My mother and father in laws house is old. Real old. The window in the bathroom has been painted shut so many times I'd think you'd need an angle grinder to get it open. No bath fan. Paint is peeling everywhere. I keep telling them they need to have a fan installed. They put a wee little portable fan in there as they don't want to pay for a real vented fan. I guess that would help a bit. Dissipate the moisture to an extent.


----------



## Paint medics (Aug 8, 2015)

George Z said:


> Aura Bath & Spa and same night shower is not a problem. It's made for that.
> We use it often in a Hot Yoga studio.
> We paint after 1 am and they are open in the morning.
> The steam is unbelievable and the walls are sweating non stop.
> There are no signs of streaking.


Cool ,,havent used that product , thanks for the info.


----------



## Paint medics (Aug 8, 2015)

Criard said:


> For steamy bathrooms;
> 
> If you're not going with oil-based I would always recommend an exterior latex. Far more moisture/mildew resistant than anything interior, even if it's designed for bathrooms.


Not a bad idea. Im not a proponent of exterior paints on interiors either . The smell will take about month or more to leave . 
I used to use it in moist basements and it worked well . Why not bathrooms,,
good idea.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've used exterior inside a few really poorly insulated cottages that get locked up at the end of the season and won't be reopened again until late spring. Only at the end of the season, when I can leave the windows open for a few days after I'm done though.

It's held up really well. Interior paint might have as well. Who knows. Just seemed like a good idea.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> JHC, what country are you painting in? Exterior paint in an interior is a big :no::no:. The mildewcides in exterior paints can make people sick.


That's probably why they sell those same mildewcides as a paint additive for interior and exterior paints  
Though, I'm guessing they don't sell them in California


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Oden said:


> Naaaah.
> Add a ventilation fan? Not that big of a deal. Really.


Not really i know, but to people who expect Promar 200 to hold up in a bathroom? I'm sure it seems expensive to them.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Criard said:


> That's probably why they sell those same mildewcides as a paint additive for interior and exterior paints
> Though, I'm guessing they don't sell them in California


The mildewcides that you can buy "over the counter" so to speak, are about 1/10 as strong as what the paint manufacturers use. At least the good ones.
Most of the "good" mildewcides that you could buy in a pack or little jar were quietly pulled from the market a few years ago. Something about the fact that the EPA didn't like that the instructions on them said to use protective clothing and a vapor cartridge respirator whenever it was being put into the paint and whenever that paint was being applied. Also, one of the components was a deadly poison in large enough quantities. All of the mildewcides you can buy today are very, very weak compared to what you could buy just a few years ago. In fact, i've heard you can actually drink them with no ill effects. (although I find a good scotch works fine as a mildwcide in that respect.) 

There wasn't a lot of hoop-la when it was pulled from the market, because the EPA and the manufacturers of them were kind of worried that they had let them be sold for such a long time, and so many people were exposed to a potentially deadly chemical for so long that if it was too highly publicized then there would be a bunch of law suits. 

Do any of you remember a product called "bug Juice"? It was an additive that kept bugs off of a dried paint film. It got pulled from the market at about the same time and rather abruptly. The PPG stores got an e-mail at the time to pull it from the shelves and store it in a secure area until we got disposal instructions. As far as I know those instructions never came and the stores still have a little bottle of juice that is big enough to kill a horse if it was drunk all at one time. They quietly re-introduced the product a few months later and it was an entirely new chemical composition.


----------

